# My budding collection



## Southpaw

New to the forum so I figured I’d post the start of my collection

1.Masamoto KS 240 Gyuto- my absolute favorite, such great cutting feel and a perfect balance and profile. Edge lasts and is SO EASY TO SHARPEN

2, Yaxell Super GOU 210 Gyuto-really pretty to look at, and the SG2 keeps a great edge. Once I got my first wa handle knife it makes it hard to go back to. REALLY thick behind the edge, got it before I knew what I was talking about

3.Masamoto Tsukiji Carbon Santoku- the knife that really got me hooked. It was advertised 50/50 with octagonal handle but was 70/30 with a D wedge. (As my sn suggests I’m left handed.). I got it to practice sharpening on a stone so I wouldn’t jack up the cladding on the Yaxell and it ended up getting me hooked to carbon steel. I evened it to about a 45/55 and it’s a real gem. Could only imagine how much better it would be left handed.

Next stop is a carbon Nakiri. Got my sights set on a Kurouchi Shigefusa if I can find one. After that prob a 210 Carbon Gyuto. I have other knivesbut they’re pretty basic. These three are my real collection’s beginning


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Gotta start somewhere, not bad.


----------



## roughrider

It's coming along nicely.


----------



## Southpaw

Shigefusa Nakiri finally came in... I’m blown away


----------



## Southpaw

Been a few months since I posted here...
This is where I’m at now!


----------



## Southpaw

Two years later….


----------

